

Show HN: PAGEED - Content curation and customer reviews browser plugin - d99kris
http://pageed.com

======
d99kris
Inspired by Hacker News, StumbleUpon and Google SideWiki I made this web page
as a side project. Please let me know your feedback! Thanks!

------
mrmanne
Nice

